# I have an S14 to giveaway in 15 hrs (Silvia Charity Raffle)



## crash6541 (Jul 24, 2011)

True story. By this time tomorrow this 6 year build is going to a new home and if you haven't gotten your ticket yet for the Knights of Columbus Charity Car this year, your about to run out of time!!

It was mentioned this month in Import Tuner and last month in Nissan Sport Magazines. It is a 325hp build with $35,000 invested by a US Marine who spent three years in Japan. Purchase your tickets online by 2:00pm August 14, 2011 to be entered. Knights of Columbus Nissan Charity RAFFLE!!. for more info call Corey 402 367 8509. "need not be present to win"

Engine:
CA18DET
Garrett gt2871r
AEM full stand alone
Cometic 1.26 gasket
ARP main, rod, head bolts
Deutschmarks 850cc E85 injectors
Wiseco +.20 forged pistons
Turbo XS blow off valve
Turbo XS boost controller
Koyo Radiator
Fidanza flywheel
Spec Stage 3+ clutch
Greddy 3" exhaust

Body:
R33 headlights
R33 body kit molded
JDM LED tail lights
S15 grille
RaceonUSA 20mm F fender
RaceonUSA 30mm R fender
VIS carbon fiber hood
VIS carbon fiber trunk

Brakes and Suspension:
Ksport coilovers
Tanabe F tower strut
Tanabe R tower strut
Godspeed camber and toe
NISMO subframe bushings
300ZX big brake upgrade
S15 helical rear diff
Project Nissan brake lines

Interior:
MOMO wheel
Sparco pedals
HKS type 1 timer
B&M short shift
NISMO race seats
Simpson race harness
S15 instrument cluster
Autometer gauges
Rockford 10" sub
Fockford amp
Pioneer headunit


----------

